# reloading question for .308



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm shooting a Ruger SR 762. I am using my reloads. Several of my reloads primers fall out of the shell as it is ejected from the gun sometimes more often than not causing the next round to not fully go into battery. What would cause the primers to want to back out after the shot is fired? Some of the brass is military but the crimp was reamed. Maybe too much? some of the brass was not military. The loads are not close to max powder. The primers look like there all the way in after I reloaded them. There flat after I shoot them but don't look like they were over loaded. Any body else have this happen? I'm going to try some factory stuff and make sure it isn't the gun


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

How did you "ream" the primer pockets?
How many reloads on the brass?


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Flattened primers are a pressure sign. 

My question is how much pressure is it taking to seat these primers? Your primer pockets sound loose due to serious over pressure or too many firings. I think we might need a bit more information. What is the load data you are using?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

It depends on the primer if it being flat is a over pressure sign. More info is needed for sure and maybe some pics. Whats you load data, & fps? Whats the accuracy? When you install a new primer in a case that it fell out of, does the new one fall out? How much pressure does it take? Is this once fired brass or have they been fired several times? Method of removal of crimp is needed. Like you said, check with factory ammo. That should help get ya started with figureing it out.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Load data ??


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Show pics and more load data please. Last time I saw something like that in my AR, it was overpressure. Are these reloads that you use in a bolt gun or were they ones you developed for you SR762?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Which Primer are you using?
How many previous reloads on the brass?
How do you prep the primer pockets?
What is your load data, including the bullet brand,weight, type and COAL?
Any pictures of a fired case showing the primer?


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

*load data*

I will take pictures and add load data when I get home from work. But yes it is range brass mixed head stamp and I don't know how many times it has been reloaded if any. Some of the primers were put in on a Dillon 650 and some were put in by hand with a primer tool and some were put in on a rock chucker I don't know which were which anymore. The load was varget but have to look up how much. If I reamed the primer pocket it was done by hand with a primer pocket reamer but I only do that to crimped brass.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Depending on the brass - commercial vs. military - you may need back off the charge. 

Plus, when collecting rifle range brass, you don't just scoop up all the brass and away you go. You need to actually inspect it. Untrimmed brass looks way different than trimmed brass. If its been trimmed and abandoned, leave it alone. Further, if it originally had a crimped primer, but had previously been de-crimped before you found it, it was likely abandoned for a reason. Again, leave it alone. 

Finally, when you start popping primers in your reloads, STOP shooting those reloads. Something is decidedly amiss.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok I shot 39 rounds 28 we're good didn't lose the primer 11 lost the primer was 44 grain of Varget. 175 grain boat tail bullet the brass was mixed lupa PMC FC MKE CBC RP . I took a brand new primer and found I could drop it right into the primer pocket on the ones that lost their primers not good for some reason I have the primer pockets too big there's my problem . I attached a picture of the bottom of the brass of a couple shot ones I don't think they're overpowered I think I just have too big of primer pockets on some of them . I have size all the brass so that's not a problem.



















The marks onthe bottoms of the brass are from the primer of the previous round not clearing the chamber before the bolt closed. Of course the next roound wouldnt fire until I cleared the mechanism. I must have some really bad brass. I need to start over with new brass.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Judging by that second picture, you are way over pressure, or, someone before you was! Ditch that brass and do as Ernest stated earlier.
Range pickup brass, the mouth will be "perforated", so to speak if it doesn't have the ridges on it lime most factory brass after loading, hammer it out and sell it for scrap.
Edit: the casing in the front left of the first picture seems to have a nice ring about a quarter inch or so above the head/web juncture. A telling sign of a future head separation. 
Bad juju. 

" 44 grains of varget under a 175grn _______? Bullet construction means a lot when it comes to loads and the pressures they generate.
Full details on the load would help even more.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Had the same problem with R-P and Fed brass in my 308 ARs with moderate loads (nowhere near "over pressure"). 42gr 4895 + 168gr Hpbt. No issues or pressure signs at same load with Win, Lapua, Norma, & most LC brass so I just sort out all other brands for use elsewhere.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I fouind a reloading for a max load of 43 Gr of varget with 165 gr bullet. 44 Gr with 175 Gr has to be pretty hot.

Found another load showing max 46 gr Varget with 168 gr bullet so guess 44 isnt too bad with 175 but gotta be close.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Either i missed it or ya didnt say, what brandprimer was used? On another forum we were just talking about how several people are seeing WLR primers being smaller. I havent, but have had bad luck with fed brass. If it didnt strip te case head on sizeing the primer pocket falls out. I would just put the brass in the scrap bin and buy some new stuff.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

I am seeing ejector markings and case head swipes on your brass, I believe you are loading way too hot. Another thing is the mixed headstamp brass. Each brand has a slightly different internal volume. For example, Winchester brass Vs. Lapua brass. Lapua brass is thicker, and will yield the same velocity with less powder due to the higher pressure it makes. 

My bolt rifle begins showing pressure signs at 44.5gr Varget behind a lighter 168gr bullet seated to maximum saami length. It is known that you cannot drive an auto quite as high as a bolt rifle due to its operation.

Stick with one brand of brass. Start at the bottom of the book loading and work upwards in smaller increments. Scrap the old brass, and get some fresh stuff and keep track of the loadings on it.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't forget to double check that your scale is also calibrated. A friend of mine is bad about not zeroing it. He was shooting half a grain hotter than he thought and I'm pretty sure he was loading hot to begin with. Long story short, dumb*** broke the lugs on his .223 bolt action.


A new bulk box of 308 brass is cheaper than blowing your rifle up.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

The max load according to Sierra for their 175 gr HPBT is 41.7 gr of Varget


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Texas T said:


> The max load according to Sierra for their 175 gr HPBT is 41.7 gr of Varget


LoL. Thats a lawyer up number. My accuracy load is 43.5 and my 1k rounds are at 45 with either 175 smk or 178 amaxs in win brass -1 gr for L.C. Every gun is different too, which is why we work up but that 41 number is low for any gun i think.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

These are WLR primers in case any one else has this issue


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah that sierra manual max load is very low. I push my 175smk varget load well beyond that to stay near mach 1.2 at 1k. Muney pits numbers are about the same as what I'm using. That book load will surely have you subsonic at 1k.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bustin Chops said:


> These are WLR primers in case any one else has this issue


Thats not surprising especially since that's been mentioned lately about wlr primers being smaller for some reason. It reminds me of a few years ago when i got a case of rem 7 1/2 primers. Somehow 6 1/2's got put in a 7 1/2 box :/. Not sure how that kind of stuff happens, but they mess up every now and then.


----------

